# Press D for HD



## merlinoj (Jul 9, 2016)

Noticed recently that the "Press D to watch in HD" option doesn't show when selecting the non HD version of certain channels. Then I just have to navigate to the HD version via Guide. 

Anyone else notice this. Maybe it's more a function of the cable provider signal? On Comcast/Xfinity.

Thanks


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Also posted in this thread (See post #7 on how one person resolved it).
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=541768

TiVo Margret Schmidt:
[email protected]


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

merlinoj, we are sorry to hear that you are having this issue with your TiVo box not switching over to the HD channel with the D button. This is currently a known issue that we are investigating. If you have not already reported this issue to our phone support, please Private Message me your TiVo service number and I would be happy to add your TiVo box to our open investigation.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Sarah redoing guided setup fixed it for me


----------



## DGX (Aug 30, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> Sarah redoing guided setup fixed it for me


Redoing Guided Setup fixed the issue for me as well.


----------

